# Monster Buck Ashtabula County.



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Check out this bruiser.. WOW just Wow.. 

http://www.news-herald.com/lifestyle/20131122/outdoors-geneva-man-harvests-24-point-deer


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Wow!!! One mans dreams are anothers dream come true


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Old news...already posted under '24 point buck'.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Old news...already posted under '24 point buck'.


Two different deer. The one you mentioned has a left drop tine.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah my bad...I was mistaken...I read this article a while back and thought that it was on here...but it wasn't.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

wow heck of a deer and good story


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, the prior post, "24 point buck" didn't have nearly the mass that this monster has! It's a cool story though, especially the part about the "full disclosure" agreement among the friends! That's something you just can't make up. Congrats to those guys! Can't imagine what would happen to me if a monster like that decided to walk by me. Maybe a heart attack or a stroke or something!


----------



## greatthosu (May 11, 2009)

WOW, What a Buck.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

That's ol grandpaw


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Anybody know the weight of that buck??From photo's it surely look's well over 250#.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

hard to tell a weight from just the one picture of the rack I saw.. but my buck last year was 212 field dressed and caped so 250 doesn't seem unreasonable.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

What a stud...and so close to home. Awesome deer!


----------

